# NoDak deer lottery results out



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Results are available on-line.

:beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I got drawn for a mule deer buck!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Didn't get drawn.   ....but it was my first try at a mule deer buck.So I really didn't expcet to.

Guess I will have to shoot a doe this year.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I was turned down for my rifle buck and my muzzle loader.

Four years in a row on the muzzle loader uke: uke: uke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman and I made our first try for a mule deer this year, we'll be shooting doe's back home. 

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, and I had a pref point for a buck back home. That's what I get for applying with you hunt1.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, you want a little cheese and crackers with that whine?

:lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe, what kind of cheese?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Cheddar. 

By the way, just who was it that suggested we apply out there anyway? :roll: 

huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol I got drawn for a doe tag and got a small buck today. lol Stupid thing ran into my side and did not survive the back tires. I guess that is where someone's buck went.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I got 2K2 Any Antlered. Used up the preference point that I earned last season!


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have not hunted in years! So this year I applied and got turned down for the mule deer but got a doe in 3A3 and a muzzleloader buck. Imagine this, I'm a landowner with out a gratis , top that.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

angus 1 said:


> I have not hunted in years! So this year I applied and got turned down for the mule deer but got a doe in 3A3 and a muzzleloader buck. Imagine this, I'm a landowner with out a gratis , top that.


Not taking the gratis was your choice.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> Cheddar.
> 
> By the way, just who was it that suggested we apply out there anyway? :roll:
> 
> huntin1


Aaaaahhhhhh, I can't remember.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

got a muley buck with only 1 pref. point... didnt plan on getting the tag and was just getting pref points but i guess i got lucky...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Muley buck for myself! Looks like some one has a two week vacation!! :beer: 
It panned out just right I was hoping to get my Nd tag, then next year it will be Mt, and Wy!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

No joy out here as well. Guess I used up my luck getting the 150+ 6X7 last year...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

muzzle buck and gun buck


----------



## TRAPPERSC (Jun 28, 2007)

How dose a draw for deer hunting work? Is it broke down in area and species? How dose out of state hunters get a tag?

Ifin yall want to white tail hunt; hunt in SC. A hunting lisence gives you a world of deer to kill. New game laws for 07/08 have not come out yet! Previous years it has been 10 deer pergame zone 5/5 buck doe with two a day harvest. Hogs have no limit. There is a 10 day black bear season in the mountain unit which will allow you to harvest hog & bear but not deer. There is WMA (state land) you can hunt as well as US Army Corp. 100 yards around lakes. Plus ya could knock on doors and ask permission to hunt.

Kinda odd to have to to draw for a deer tag but I guess more folk hunt up in ND and that would put a strain on the population.

later


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

WOO HOO! I got my buck tag for 2B. 3 shots 1 kill.


----------

